
In a backyard in Erie, Pa., an unusual cardinal may be a gynandromorph - leroy_masochist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/09/science/cardinal-sex-gender.html
======
WhompingWindows
"The cardinal's right side appears to be male...while the left side seems to
be female."

As a cardinal lover, what an interesting looking bird!

------
dmix
The idea of a man spending 2 years visiting a retired lady’s suburban backyard
bird feeder to study a bird, which then had to end because another bird showed
up and took over the territory, is amusing to me.

Some people have unusual/interesting jobs.

------
thaumasiotes
Wasn't this just submitted... yesterday? Under the original title?

This text lifted from the subhed is oddly understated. "A cardinal that's half
male, half female" is the piece's actual headline, easier to understand, and
completely accurate.

~~~
dang
Yes, but the word cardinal was triggering a bunch of lame responses, so we
changed it to make it less baity.

------
alexandercrohde
It seems on chrome you can refresh the page then immediately hit stop to read
the article fine without subscription overlay.

------
bitwize
An avian Berg Katse! (Bird Katse?)

------
dreamcompiler
I thought this was going to be a story about a very unusual catholic priest.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

